# Caves and Critters - Ongoing Furry Fantasy Comic (18+)



## Reyn_Puppy (Jun 29, 2016)

Had a look to see if anyone had already linked this in here and I couldn't find anything so, here we go! Self-plug ahoy! :3

Userpage of cavesandcritters -- Fur Affinity [dot] net - Main account page, Gallery is purely comic pages and a chapter quick-nav is in the profile info at the top.
www.furaffinity.net: Caves and Critters - Chap 01 Page 01 by CavesAndCritters - Quick link to the first page - be warned, that's 4 years old now so the art is a little eeeeeergh. Gotta start somewhere though, right? :F

"Caves and Critters" is an ongoing furry comic in a fantasy world which, as often as I can find plot justification to do so, devolves to graphic smut. It's 4 years old and 9 chapters in now and going strong, with regular updates once every three days (save for the occasional brief hiatus).

The comic primarily follows the adventures of a wandering mercenary Lion by the name of Theran (_Thur-ahn_) and a Sourceror Cat called Kharma as they deal with everything from bandit clans to the undead - and their own growing attraction to one-another.

I do my best to keep the plot enjoyable, the humour frequent and the smut as smutty as can be - whilst primarily M/M, there's M/F and even a bit of transformation stuff going on in there too. But that's not to say there isn't drama, action and political intrigue abound as well; so hopefully it'll appeal to plenty of folk.

It's also hosted off-site at www.cavesandcritters.com - which is kept a few pages ahead of FA following the last year-ish spate of attacks and site outages causing me to seek a more reliable home for my work. Nonetheless FA will continue to be updated and serves as an easy way to keep track of updates when submission notices pop up 

It even has printed books! Chapters 1 to 5 are available in two seperate volumes, with more on the way when I find the time to get them ready, via InkedFur.com - inkedfur.com: Caves and Critters: Volume 1 and inkedfur.com: Caves and Critters: Volume 2 if you fancy a look-see. The printed books exist purely as a way to help support what I do - although they contain some exclusive content in the final pages of each book, you miss out on no part of the actual comic itself by not buying them. I don't do that paywall shit. <3

If you choose to come read what I do, then I hope you enjoy it - and if you don't, no worries! Can't please everyone after all. <3


----------

